# New show on Nat.Geo about preppers at 10pm.



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There is a new show on about preppers tonight at 10pm on national geographic.
not the series but an one hour show. I'm planning on watching so will probably come back later to find out how I/we liked it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Let me know ...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

cool! I will watch for it. thanks!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

ok saw the show. I thought it pretty ok. here is a very brief overview.
They focused on several families in parts of the US... Phoenix, North Carolina, Utah and we were shown their extensive preps for when things go bad from nukes, grid failure, economy etc.
Then the shows survival experts would give them advice on better preps and would rate their current prep level. 
Learned some good things but wonder if the families are now too exposed. 
anyway, ok.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well this is embarrassing! I posted to watch it and then forgot it and watched something else-but it is replaying here in a few minutes so will just watch it then. I too would not want to be broadcasted as a prepper -not that I am embarrassed about it but for the moochers and possible thieves.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I thought it was a very interesting show-- it was only one of the show that I've seen lately that didn't portray us preppers as nut-balls and goofballs. or downright crazy.
I am so jealous of the last fella and his bunker that I am green! see---
So I gotta ask--is dat u bunker bob? Knowing that the answer is no... I would love to have some of these folks come on here and chat with us..
While I would love to stockpile much more than what I have- my learning urge--aka my frantic urge to learn how to do things the Old Fashioned way- like what is involved in making cheese,from how to make rennet to how to store cheese to last. to dehydrating foods to last without any electricity. Sure I love my freezer but in case of TEOTWAWKI I do know how to grow it and preserve it... I am hoping that all my little known skills that I know and have done, will keep me from being "expendable".
The one thing I didn't like was the family that stored everything in plastic.. sure in the short term it will stay clean but I have had rodents(little house mice) chew thru rubber maid tubs) chew thru plastic I would never, and I mean never store food in plastic.. I have switched to the gallon glass jars that my BIL gets me from his business(he is in charge of a huge camp kitchen)I store my good stuff in those.. (but I do store my sugar and flour in big heavy duty plastic buckets, but I have them where I can see {and hear }them all the time.)

So gotta find some land and make hidden preps!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Great thread and follow-up post Emerald.

I did not see the show, but I'm anxious next time it comes around. Not sure I would want the exposure either.


----------



## bpdive (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you know what the name of the show was.
Thanks,


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have- my learning urge--aka my frantic urge to learn how to do things the Old Fashioned way- ... :2thumb:

Skills will be very important and go a long way.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

did not see the show but would wonder if they (the show) may have done some "set up" to help hide these people. not to be fake but to keep them safe? still I would not be in a show like thatunless I was covered up and my place not shown. i would like to see the show, soif any one knows the name or the time it will be back on post it please.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I would not want the exposure either, hope they did not give out real names etc. Did not see the show as we do not have cable or dish. Hope it will air on our local PBS soon.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I saw the show*

I saw the show and it was excellent.

Regarding operational security, I am sure the people in the neighborhood these people live in already know they are peppers and they did not give addresses.

I am also pretty sure the people who allowed them to interview and film them received compensation for their cooperation and likely used the money to enhance or complete their preps.

Not a bad trade off!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

The show for you who asked was called " Doomsday Preppers" It a very good show, well worth watching. I don't know if it will be back on again, but no, I don't think the people were comprimised very much, other then their friends and neighbors who may recoginize them. The second family , the mother with the two kids is on one of my other sites. Very nice lady. She said they are getting ready to move out of the Phoenix area very soon any way. Smart girl.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I THINK I saw this some time ago. Here are some links to some video

Doomsday Preppers | National Geographic Channel

This one is probably better... on YouTube and done in parts, you will have to find the other parts:






I may have to take another look when I get a chance.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to say that in my learning urges I have seen the one couple with the small children online before. I wanted to know more about aquaculture/aquaponics and their videos are pretty good. I love how they took a big in ground pool and made it more useful than costly.
Sorry I forgot to put the name up and thank you Nadja for putting it for everyone.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Nadja said:


> The show for you who asked was called " Doomsday Preppers" It a very good show, well worth watching. I don't know if it will be back on again, but no, I don't think the people were comprimised very much, other then their friends and neighbors who may recoginize them. The second family , the mother with the two kids is on one of my other sites. Very nice lady. She said they are getting ready to move out of the Phoenix area very soon any way. Smart girl.


PM me with some detail of the other site


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I too saw the show and thought it was well done. I did see a couple "blunders" (e.g. IIRC, they said they're eating only what's in their garden but saw them adding a container of yogurt into the mix) but they were minor.



BillM said:


> I am also pretty sure the people who allowed them to interview and film them received compensation for their cooperation and likely used the money to enhance or complete their preps.


Not sure about that one. I've been broached by these types of documentary folks in the past and don't ever recall them mentioning compensation. OTOH, if you have a cool BOL or something a movie studio may like, they compensate nicely.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I saw the youtube film some time back on an aquaponics forum I belong to.
I thought the people were doing a very good job. Only thing I saw that was completely wrong is, they expect to be able to have electricity from solar panels when the grid is destroyed. Do they have some protection for their system that the complete grid does not have. Just my opinion but if something can wipe out the entire grid their small solar panel system will be gone also.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> I saw the youtube film some time back on an aquaponics forum I belong to.
> I thought the people were doing a very good job. Only thing I saw that was completely wrong is, they expect to be able to have electricity from solar panels when the grid is destroyed. Do they have some protection for their system that the complete grid does not have. Just my opinion but if something can wipe out the entire grid their small solar panel system will be gone also.


Unless we are talking about an EMP causing the SHTF moment then I think the main problem will be lack of maintenance on the grid because of cost and ability for most people to pay for it. Look at these third world countries -- often the rich have power. However if you have your own power source and battery you would be fine.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just got done watching on youtube. Got some great ideas for around here


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

power said:


> I saw the youtube film some time back on an aquaponics forum I belong to.
> I thought the people were doing a very good job. Only thing I saw that was completely wrong is, they expect to be able to have electricity from solar panels when the grid is destroyed. Do they have some protection for their system that the complete grid does not have.  Just my opinion but if something can wipe out the entire grid their small solar panel system will be gone also.


I live totally on solar and can tell you that you are partially right and of course partially wrong about it. The only thing in the solar panels that would be damaged would be the blocking dioads and they are a buck ea, and very easy and quick to replace. The batteries would suffer no damage. Charge controllers and Inverters, yes, but I have spares just about to go in a nice steel box with foil around them several times over.


----------



## byteshredder (Jun 19, 2011)

*Preppers on YouTube*

I didn't see the show but I saw a 4 minute clip of the show at the Nat Geo website. I recognize the two different preppers that this short clip highlighted. They each have their own YouTube channels. You might want to search on YouTube for "southernprepper1" and for "engineer775". Their videos have some very good content.

-byteshredder-

"You cannot legislate the poor into prosperity, by legislating the wealth out of prosperity."


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show! It gave the kids and I lots to talk about what we can do on our farm when we get it for security and food production.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ant - thanks for posting the youtube:2thumb:

No cable or such here, so thanks!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The entire show.
Part 1:



Part 2: YouTube - ‪national.geographic.doomsday.preppers.hdtv.xvid-diverge Part 2‬‏
Part 3: 



Part 4:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I only saw the 1st part with the auquaponics (VERY cool) & saw that the 'survival expert' gave them excellent ratings in most areas... I was _*very*_ surprised when the advice for improvement was "tell more neighbors"...  :nuts:

 :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:

what were the rules of Prep Club again?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I only saw the 1st part with the auquaponics (VERY cool) & saw that the 'survival expert' gave them excellent ratings in most areas... I was _*very*_ surprised when the advice for improvement was "tell more neighbors"...  :nuts:
> 
> :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:
> 
> what were the rules of Prep Club again?


Yeah, they were told to TELL more neighbors and they live IN town ON TOP of their neighbors. But then the families that shared a retreat that was a 55 acre farm said they were TOO VISIBLE...HUH??? 
The first thing I would do would be to MOVE! As far from the city as I could!!

I really liked the greenhouse though!


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I felt the show was great. It made me feel very, very un-prepared though after seeing the level these people were at. Then again, I guess we can only do what we can afford to do. It was a good show.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

the pool idea was pure genius.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bczoom :2thumb:

Thanks for the posting the entire show.

:thankyou:


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

neil-v1 said:


> I felt the show was great. It made me feel very, very un-prepared though after seeing the level these people were at. Then again, I guess we can only do what we can afford to do. It was a good show.


I had the same thought, but like you said, we all do what we can as we can.
I had to laugh though at the low visability delivery at night with the full size Sunnyville farms semi


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I too thought that was strange - telling one couple they needed to get their neighbors more involved with them. Um.... NO! 

My 17 year old saw the show with me - he kept saying how everyone was NUTS! I think it kinda scared him to see the buckets and 55 gallon drums and the like, because we have that stuff here and now he's starting to see that mom's a little like the nuts in the show. 

On the other hand, my 9 year old saw the recording the next day, and he thinks we need to be more like these people, and he's ready to start digging bunkers out back in the woods. LOL


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> My 17 year old saw the show with me - he kept saying how everyone was NUTS!


At that age I'm not sure you can "believe" anything they say! They think they are invinicible and have all the answers... then again I'm sure I'm not telling you anything new!

@BCZOOM... thanks for the links. I used keepvid.com to save the videos for offline viewing. More and more I've been snagging videos for offline saving in the event that either they become delisted or youtube/internet gets shutdown.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Yeah, I too thought that was strange - telling one couple they needed to get their neighbors more involved with them. Um.... NO!
> 
> My 17 year old saw the show with me - he kept saying how everyone was NUTS! I think it kinda scared him to see the buckets and 55 gallon drums and the like, because we have that stuff here and now he's starting to see that mom's a little like the nuts in the show.
> 
> On the other hand, my 9 year old saw the recording the next day, and he thinks we need to be more like these people, and he's ready to start digging bunkers out back in the woods. LOL


Yeah, my kids totally dug the caches and bunkers! They wanted to put turrets up too! 
I asked my DH to talk to the lady at work that got 55 gallon drums! I am hoping he can pick us up like 10 of them. I want to get a 55 gallon drum pump too! 
The wheels in my head have been turning about the aquaponics and I am trying to figure out how I can do a small pond on my property with some bass! 
I am also looking at getting a breeding trio of New Zealan whites. Even though we do not eat rabbit...at this time...if I take the offspring to the auction or sell them they can at least pay for their own feed. They would probably be worth a small fortune if the SHTF! I already have a rabbit hutch...a nice one...and I am all set up for them so I would only need to get the rabbits!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Yeah, my kids totally dug the caches and bunkers! They wanted to put turrets up too!
> I asked my DH to talk to the lady at work that got 55 gallon drums! I am hoping he can pick us up like 10 of them. I want to get a 55 gallon drum pump too!
> The wheels in my head have been turning about the aquaponics and I am trying to figure out how I can do a small pond on my property with some bass!
> I am also looking at getting a breeding trio of New Zealan whites. Even though we do not eat rabbit...at this time...if I take the offspring to the auction or sell them they can at least pay for their own feed. They would probably be worth a small fortune if the SHTF! I already have a rabbit hutch...a nice one...and I am all set up for them so I would only need to get the rabbits!


You can raise fish in 55 gallon drums. There is information on the internet and a yahoo group on aquaponics. There are also containers that I have seen by homes in New Mexico that hold something like 250 gallons. Some people use those to raise fish and for aquaponics.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I have an aquaponics system. I have had several through the years but only have one right now with plans for a duckponics system in the near future.
It isn't for everybody. It has its pluses and minuses. My raised beds right beside my aquaponics system will out produce it. More things can happen to aquaponics that will result in a complete loss than planting in the ground.

I think aquaponics has a place but it isn't quite as easy and does not produce as much as many would like to believe. It is very interesting.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but the title "Doomsday Preppers" seems to me would turn a lot of people away.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> You can raise fish in 55 gallon drums. There is information on the internet and a yahoo group on aquaponics. There are also containers that I have seen by homes in New Mexico that hold something like 250 gallons. Some people use those to raise fish and for aquaponics.


I have thought about that but with our cold winters I have no way of keeping the drums from freezing in the winter. When we get a bigger piece of property I would like to have at least two greenhouses over LARGE tanks of fish! Someday...for now I am learning all I can about it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You're right, Culex Pipiens. He knows everything.  I miss the days when I knew everything, too... 

Hey Pam, watch out for those pumps. The one you have linked says it's for oil-based liquids, and not for water-based liquids. (Other folks have ordered similar pumps off Amazon only to find out after they got it that it won't work with water.) We got our drums off of craigslist - from a winery down in Cincinnati. It's a bit of a haul for us, but I can get 5 in the suburban at a time and make a trip of it in conjunction with going to other places in the area. If you don't see any on craigslist, keep checking back. Seems like you can go a long time without finding anything decent, but if you stick with it you catch the occasional good stuff.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I have thought about that but with our cold winters I have no way of keeping the drums from freezing in the winter. When we get a bigger piece of property I would like to have at least two greenhouses over LARGE tanks of fish! Someday...for now I am learning all I can about it.


Pam, I like the idea of a greenhouse over a pond or whatever containers a person might be able to come up with for raising fish.

I do not have the space where I currently live for a pond. There are some good sized ponds in my neighborhood that people have dug on the extra lots they own beside their homes. They keep fish in there all year long, albeit koi, and they get to a good size. There is a problem with raccoons who come fishing.

Like all the other self-sufficient activities, this is something we could all have going right now so we are ready! Also, cooking fish is not something that everyone feels they can do successfully.

I agree with the poster who said that the conversation from the guy saying they eat fish from there almost everyday is probably not true given the size of their fishpond (swimming pool).


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

For those that Facebook, here is a link to the mom in Phoenix's facebook blog.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TheSurvivalMom/107498759319335?sk=wall

I overall enjoyed the show.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> You're right, Culex Pipiens. He knows everything.  I miss the days when I knew everything, too...
> 
> Hey Pam, watch out for those pumps. The one you have linked says it's for oil-based liquids, and not for water-based liquids. (Other folks have ordered similar pumps off Amazon only to find out after they got it that it won't work with water.) We got our drums off of craigslist - from a winery down in Cincinnati. It's a bit of a haul for us, but I can get 5 in the suburban at a time and make a trip of it in conjunction with going to other places in the area. If you don't see any on craigslist, keep checking back. Seems like you can go a long time without finding anything decent, but if you stick with it you catch the occasional good stuff.


Thanks, I changed the link to one that said 'water' in the description in case someone does click on the link.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mrs. Survival forum*



CVORNurse said:


> For those that Facebook, here is a link to the mom in Phoenix's facebook blog.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/TheSurvivalMom/107498759319335?sk=wall
> 
> I overall enjoyed the show.


I believe this is her forum:
MrsSurvival Discussion Forums


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> I agree with the poster who said that the conversation from the guy saying they eat fish from there almost everyday is probably not true given the size of their fishpond (swimming pool).


were they tilapia?... because they have a good harvestable weight in a comparitively short time

here's some basic info:

http://www.thefishsite.com/articles/134/pond-culture-of-tilapia


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> were they tilapia?... because they have a good harvestable weight in a comparitively short time
> 
> here's some basic info:
> 
> http://www.thefishsite.com/articles/134/pond-culture-of-tilapia


Good to know. So much to do, so little time!:

I wonder what other fish would be good to raise if a person had their own pond or tank?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> were they tilapia?... because they have a good harvestable weight in a comparitively short time
> 
> here's some basic info:
> 
> http://www.thefishsite.com/articles/134/pond-culture-of-tilapia


Yes, he did say Tilapia, IIRC. Tilipia are warmer weather fish right? I don't think they would make it through a NE Ohio winter.

If I had an in ground pool I would NOT give it up for fish! I would build a fish pond next to it though.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just watched the entire show on youtube. I was happy to see they weren't portrayed as crazy people... as someone else said though, the whole title of 'Doomsday Preppers' could have been a little off-putting. Though, I don't have a better suggestion. 
I also found it concerning that they were told to 'tell more neighbors'. Just living where they do would scare me - I think it would be scary to have to prep in a major metropolitan area.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the aquaponics. I am definitely going to research and even try it


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PamsPride said:


> Yes, he did say Tilapia, IIRC. Tilipia are warmer weather fish right? I don't think they would make it through a NE Ohio winter.
> 
> If I had an in ground pool I would NOT give it up for fish! I would build a fish pond next to it though.


I ran my coolant lines through the 'pool' & used it as a heat sink for my WVO converted diesel generator & had a small (14x20) barn with some removable floor sections on top of it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread and I forget who posted what but someody back there mentioned 2 guys that have youtube channels. I looked them up and they both ave some good content andone of them said that they had no idea the show was going to be titled as it was and that they both hate the title. I'm going to go now and watch the show.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I just watched the first three parts. I thought overall they were good, but I was a little sketchy about the 18 wheeler pulling up to the house in the burbs. I don't care if it's 3AM somebody is going to notice. And the same lady was talking about how she followed OPSEC and didn't want her neighbors to find out. She said that on national TV!!!! I know others have made similar comments but come on....

One thing I did really like was the food storage under the floor in the underground bunker.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Jason said:


> I just watched the first three parts. I thought overall they were good, but I was a little sketchy about the 18 wheeler pulling up to the house in the burbs. I don't care if it's 3AM somebody is going to notice. And the same lady was talking about how she followed OPSEC and didn't want her neighbors to find out. She said that on national TV!!!! I know others have made similar comments but come on....
> 
> One thing I did really like was the food storage under the floor in the underground bunker.


According to her blog on facebook, the trailer at night was purely set up for show.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Yes, he did say Tilapia, IIRC. Tilipia are warmer weather fish right? I don't think they would make it through a NE Ohio winter.
> 
> If I had an in ground pool I would NOT give it up for fish! I would build a fish pond next to it though.


I day dream about having a heated greenhouse containing a Tilapia pond...I think it's doable, if the greenhouse is made of polycarbonate panels rather than heavy duty plastic wrap. Heat could be provided by a propane heater, or, with careful modification, a wood-burning stove.

I also dream of having an underground bunker...eep:, but it would probably just fill up with water. Hmmm....:hmmm:...maybe that could be the Tilapia pond. :lolsmash:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> @BCZOOM... thanks for the links. I used keepvid.com to save the videos for offline viewing. More and more I've been snagging videos for offline saving in the event that either they become delisted or youtube/internet gets shutdown.


Is there a way (for me) to access those videos on keepvid.com? YouTube pulled the videos for copyright infringement and I really wanted to see them.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Jason said:


> I just watched the first three parts. I thought overall they were good, but I was a little sketchy about the 18 wheeler pulling up to the house in the burbs. I don't care if it's 3AM somebody is going to notice. And the same lady was talking about how she followed OPSEC and didn't want her neighbors to find out. She said that on national TV!!!! I know others have made similar comments but come on....
> 
> One thing I did really like was the food storage under the floor in the underground bunker.


I'd like to know how some of these folks building stuff like that! Food storage in an underground bunker? I'd have to work at least three jobs for ten years to afford something like that.


----------

